# follicle



## juliecox (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi just joined yesterday. I have been for a scan and blood test this morning, thinking i would be starting my injections today for my first cycle of ivf. i came away disappointed as they said my scan showed i only had 5 follicles and they prefer 8 or more to proceed with treatment. Is this a common thing,  will this happen next month?


----------



## juliecox (Oct 7, 2010)

juliecox said:


> Hi just joined yesterday. I have been for a scan and blood test this morning, thinking i would be starting my injections today for my first cycle of ivf. i came away disappointed as they said my scan showed i only had 5 follicles and they prefer 8 or more to proceed with treatment. Is this a common thing, will this happen next month?


----------

